# What have I done????? Help!!



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Last night my husband and I were sitting on the front porch when a woman who we didn't know came up and started crying. Her daughter has 2 goldens and can't take care of them. Well, we started calling around to see if we could find someone who would want to adopt them. So far no luck. Of course I had to open my big mouth and say why don't you bring them over for a while.:doh: By now everybody is crying. Anyway, I woke up this morning with 4 dogs. I'm really not sure I can handle it. I think I've gotten myself over my head. They are quite nice a boy and a girl 1 1/2 yrs old. The daughter wanted them to stay together. I live in Harrisburg Pa. If anyone is interested let me know. I'm at work so I'll try to post pictures later. I'm sure the woman knew it was a trial run but, I feel so bad. Winston the male just keeps coming over and putting his head in my lap. They are both so sweet. I don't want them to go to a shelter.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Is there a local Golden Retriever Rescue group you can talk to? Perhaps you can be the foster home while they look for new permanent homes for them?


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

I might be able to take one, but I don't think my fiance will let me have 3 GR. Can you post pics and give me some info on these guys? Do you know if there are utd on shots? House Trained? I might be able to find someone for the other one too.

I will PM you my #. Im in Nazareth PA. We were going to get a puppy but changed our minds we want to rescue one over 1 year old.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Is there a local Golden Retriever Rescue group you can talk to? Perhaps you can be the foster home while they look for new permanent homes for them?


 Faye (My golden charlie) is from around here. She does foster work.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Montana's Mommy said:


> I might be able to take one, but I don't think my fiance will let me have 3 GR. Can you post pics and give me some info on these guys? Do you know if there are utd on shots? House Trained? I might be able to find someone for the other one too.
> 
> I will PM you my #. Im in Nazareth PA. We were going to get a puppy but changed our minds we want to rescue one over 1 year old.


I think the last shots they had were their puppy shots. They are both 1 1/2. Pretty red goldens. And so sweet. One other thing they have not been spayed or neutered yet. I did as the owner if she would help with the cost and she said yes.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Well thank you for taking them in - even if it is temporary. Those poor dogs, it would be a shame for them to be separated... How are your 2 liking them?


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

They are getting along pretty well. A few lip curls at eating time but, luckily my two know to stay away from eachothers bowls until they are both done so it wasn't too bad. I'm at work right now so I put the two newbies in the Forida room until my DH or I can get home. Boy I was off last week. If this had happened then it would have been a little easier.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

mm03gn said:


> Well thank you for taking them in - even if it is temporary. Those poor dogs, it would be a shame for them to be separated... How are your 2 liking them?


 Thanks. They are 2 good pups.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

After watching some of the transports that have taken place on this forum, I'm sure that these 2 dogs will find a good home. Can't wait to see some pictures.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Cindy.... thank you so much for taking them in. This is one time I'm glad you don't live close.... my willpower was really hanging tough until you said they were red heads! We're at our limit, but I so hope you find someone that will give them the home and love they deserve. Anyone out there forum????? Transport strike anyone's fancy????


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Cindy.... thank you so much for taking them in. This is one time I'm glad you don't live close.... my willpower was really hanging tough until you said they were red heads! We're at our limit, but I so hope you find someone that will give them the home and love they deserve. Anyone out there forum????? Transport strike anyone's fancy????


You make me smile.:smooch: I'll get some pictures up by tomorrow.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh boy I'd love to take one of them (couldn't do both unfortumately) but we really shouldn't right now given that hubby's job situation is on thin ice (his company is contemplating filing for bankrupsy or closing). But I have sent emails to my dog friends in hopes that someone will want them. I'm in Massachusetts so not too far away.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Doodle said:


> Oh boy I'd love to take one of them (couldn't do both unfortumately) but we really shouldn't right now given that hubby's job situation is on thin ice (his company is contemplating filing for bankrupsy or closing). But I have sent emails to my dog friends in hopes that someone will want them. I'm in Massachusetts so not too far away.


 Thanks. Sorry about your husband. Mine has been out of work for over a year now. so I know how scarey it can be. That's why I don't know why I did what I did. Montana's mom is looking too.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Do they have to stay together?? I'll await pictures. I have a soft spot for the read heads...But I'm all the way in California.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

The problem is that the origional owners want them together. They live right down the street. Sooo, if they see one without the other they will know I seperated them. I just want them to be happy!


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Cindy I will call you tonite. If I take one my daughters boyfriend's family might take the other. Playdates atleast. Who knows maybe my fiance will let me have both and that will make 3!!!! I would just love it!!!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for taking them,both,in and helping yr neighbour and their dogs!.
You're,truly,a God sent for them!.
MontanaMom,
In bet.2 or 3 dogs,there's not much of a difference,apart from vet,food bills!.You will love having 3 cos the more,the merrier!!.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Cindy!!
Will the lady be willing to sign surrender forms to a rescue?

Sent you a PM


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

Cindy'

Bless you for taking them in!

I bet a rescue will take them and it would be wonderful for them to stay together. I always say having two dogs is no more trouble than one and twice the fun!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Bless you for taking them in. Why exactly can't they keep them?

Here is a list of rescues in PA, if you would like their help.

*PENNSYLVANIA *​ *Autumn Valley Golden Retriever Rescue* Upstate New York, portions of Pennsylvania and New Jersey *

Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc* Eastern Pennsylvania including Philadelphia; New Jersey; Maryland; Delaware; Northern Maryland and Northern Delaware  *

Golden Retriever Adoptions, Placement and Education* South Eastern Pennsylvania and Delaware * 

Golden Retriever Rescue In Pittsburgh* *

Golden Retriever Rescue of Central Pennsylvania* Central PA and other areas. 

* Keystone Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc.* 
Western Pennsylvania and other areas 

*With A Golden Spirit, Inc.* W. PA


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks everybody I'm trying to download some pictures now.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> Cindy!!
> Will the lady be willing to sign surrender forms to a rescue?
> 
> Sent you a PM


 I think so. I'm thinking I'm in charge now.


----------



## Farbauti (Jan 7, 2009)

I wish I could take one but my dad would kill me if I came home with another dog. But if you need any help with a transport I'd love to help out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Farbuti*

Farbuti

Where do you live in N.J.?
My sister and her hubby just moved to Galloway NJ, about 30 mins. from
Atlantic City.


----------



## Farbauti (Jan 7, 2009)

I live in Jackson so I am only about an hour from A.C.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ugh, Rose bit Leo above the eye last night. She's food aggressive. I've called the origional owners and a local rescue. So sad.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh My - that is so sad. I have never met an aggresive GR!!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Can you find out who the parents are (K9 Data), breeder, etc... ?

I am in Virginia. I could very well be interested in the Male.

The age is right. I would need to be very careful about their breeding though. I've been through enough this year.

Also, are they cat friendly? Ok with other dogs? Temperament?



Thor0918 said:


> Last night my husband and I were sitting on the front porch when a woman who we didn't know came up and started crying. Her daughter has 2 goldens and can't take care of them. Well, we started calling around to see if we could find someone who would want to adopt them. So far no luck. Of course I had to open my big mouth and say why don't you bring them over for a while.:doh: By now everybody is crying. Anyway, I woke up this morning with 4 dogs. I'm really not sure I can handle it. I think I've gotten myself over my head. They are quite nice a boy and a girl 1 1/2 yrs old. The daughter wanted them to stay together. I live in Harrisburg Pa. If anyone is interested let me know. I'm at work so I'll try to post pictures later. I'm sure the woman knew it was a trial run but, I feel so bad. Winston the male just keeps coming over and putting his head in my lap. They are both so sweet. I don't want them to go to a shelter.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Can you find out who the parents are (K9 Data), breeder, etc... ?
> 
> I am in Virginia. I could very well be interested in the Male.
> 
> ...


Faye (MyGoldenCharlie) was just here. She is going to help rescue them through Goldheart GRR. She's fantastic. She and Barb from Goldheart stopped by and evaluated them. I feel so lucky and I think the dogs will be too. They need some attention. They have fleas, skinny, not spayed or neutered but they will be fantastic pets. They major issue I saw was food aggression with other dogs. I've got to head out of here shortly. Here are some pictures.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

They are just beautiful!
What are their names!!

BLESS the rescue that is taking them and Bless you!!


----------



## MrsHooch (Aug 10, 2007)

Cindy you did a good thing Thank you!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hi!*

Hi, mrs. Hooch!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Another member, Ljilly from Maine, has a friend looking to rescue and I read in another post that they have a lot of land for a golden to play. Not sure if they would want two, but you should ask her.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the kind words and thoughts. I have contacted Goldheart GRR. They will be rescuing these two pups. I'm sure in time they will be in good hands. Faye and Barb from the rescuce are beautiful people inside and out!!!

for those of you who have been interested. They say there has been an influx of goldens recently. You can contact them through www.goldheart.org. 

These two are still here until arrangements can be made for the vet to check them out and a fosster home is definate. They will be well cared for until they find their forever home. It's a great way to find a good pup to adopt.

Thanks again to all!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Winston & Rosie ( Rosebud) have arrived here with me, I will be their temporary foster home. These are two really sweet dogs.

They rode well in the car & were energetic but well behaved at the vets. They will be spayed & neutered on Friday.

Cindy, thank you & your husband for being there for these two, who knows what might have happened if you wouldn't have opened your home & heart for them. You have officially earned your first feathers of your rescue angel wings!


----------

